# install a smoke detector in the ceiling above the fire panel??



## syarn (Oct 21, 2011)

I-code 2009; pennsylvani lower southampton township

existing IIB; 2500 sf alteration level 2; assembly A-2 (restaurant); existing fire sprinkler system.

drop acoutistical & gypsum wallboard finished ceilings;

what code section & verse allows a fire marshal to request a smoke detector in the ceiling above the location of a fire panel (FACP?)???


----------



## cda (Oct 21, 2011)

Use to be nfpa 72

Not sure what the current one says or the edition you enforce

I know there was talk if building is sprinkled that would suffice

Bur the thinking migght have gone back to requiring a smoke

Not in office or could tell you for sure


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 21, 2011)

Maybe 2002 NFPA 72 4.4.5 protectection of fire alarm control unit (s) would be my guess


----------



## cda (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks MT

SY

 You might check the edition you are under

And also the 2010 edition, they may have put the smoke requirement back

The requirements for the protection of fire alarm control units have been revamped and expanded to address other essential components of the fire alarm system. In addition, a new exception for fully sprinklered buildings has been added.

4.4.5* Protection of Fire Alarm System. In areas that are not continuously occupied, automatic smoke detection shall be provided at the location of each fire alarm control unit(s), notification appliance circuit power extenders, and supervising station transmitting equipment to provide notification of fire at that location.

Exception No. 1: Where ambient conditions prohibit installation of automatic smoke detection, automatic heat detection shall be permitted.

Exception No. 2: Fully sprinklered buildings shall not require protection in accordance with 4.4.5.

NFPA 72-2007, National Fire Alarm Code®, copyright ©2007 NFPA.


----------



## permitguy (Oct 21, 2011)

Request, or require?  For the '09 IFC, the referenced standard is 2007 NFPA 72.  If the building is fully sprinklered, exception 2 would apply:

4.4.5* Protection of Fire Alarm System.

In areas that are not continuously occupied, automatic smoke detection shall be provided at the location of each fire alarm control unit(s), notification appliance circuit power extenders, and supervising station transmitting equipment to provide notification of fire at that location.

Exception No. 1: Where ambient conditions prohibit installation of automatic smoke detection, automatic heat detection shall be permitted.

Exception No. 2: Fully sprinklered buildings shall not require protection in accordance with 4.4.5.


----------



## JustReid (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes, in the 2010 edition of 72 the new section 10.15 and the second exception has been removed once again requiring the smoke detector (where 2010 edition is applicable) regardless of sprinklers.


----------

